# 2007 Litespeed Siena head tube diameter



## pdn13 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello,

I just purchase a used 2006 Litespeed Siena bike and thinking of swapping out the fork. I search around but can't find any info on the head tube diameter size. Does it used 1 or 1 1/8. I make a mistake once buy a fork that doesn't fit the frame diameter. Even Litespeed website does not have it. So, throw out here to this site to see if anybody know. Thank you in advance,

Phu

OOps, the title said 2007 but i mean 2006 though...


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

It's 1 1/8". You could call Litespeed to be absolutely sure though.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Here's link to catalogue archive for 2006*

http://www.litespeed.com/current/catalog.aspx


----------

